# Grooming?



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie has never been to the groomer. We get his nails clipped at the vets when they need to be done. My question is should they be groomed regularly? The reason he has never been there is because I am terrified to leave him there, or anywhere for that matter. I have this fear of him biting the groomer while trying to get him up on the table, or falling off the table or even running out the door. I do brush him all the time and give him baths every once in a while but I was wondering just how neccessary it is to go to the groomers? I am just so overprotective of him and really don't trust anyone else with him.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie had her first groomers appt for her first birthday. we were scared but she assured us everythnig would be fine. Everthing did go good. I think we might take her into the groomers once a year.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My goldens have never been to the groomers. I bathe them every 7-10 days, they are brushed daily and I trim their nails and trim ears prn. They always look great .....granted they're not show dogs, but they certainly cause a stir everywhere they go. As for our springer, we had a really scary grooming experience and because of that and his rather fragile health our vet has said NO MORE...... we trim his feet and his "skirt" and nails. He looks pretty darn handsome au natural !! If you do want to take him to the groomers, ask around and use someone that is recommended by someone you trust.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Groomers say every 6 weeks, I say every 4 months... but honestly, Tucker hasn't had a bath since November...lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I do my grooming my self, I trim their nails and the fuss on their feet. I also trim their tail feathers and some other places I think they need to be trimmed.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I bathe Layla 2-3 times a week, clip nails twice a week, trim feet once a week, & brush her coat & teeth daily. she has never been to the groomers.

if you want him done & are nervous about it, why not go to a place like PetSmart where you can sit and watch the entire time? Our local store has benches outside the giant "window wall" that divides the grooming salon from the store. that way you could keep an eye on him (and the groomer) and could step in if you were uncomfortable with something.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia just came back from the groomer today. It was the first time she was at this groomer and she did awesme and is beautiful. I stressed all afternoon worried about all the things you mentioned as the groomer is located on a busy street. She goes about 3 times a year and is always good but I still worry. If she would be better about us clipping her nails I wouldn't even bother as it is so stressful for me! I switched groomers as the last one buthcher her, clipped all her tail feathers and bum and thinned her tail. It is finally growing back and that was 3 months ago.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

I used to have Rufus groomed every 6-8 weeks for 8 years (He used to go the groomer more that I would to have my haircut! LOL). Our groomer is great. He would get a bubble bath, have the hair on his feet trimmed as well as his nails. They always left his tail and his butt feathers long. 

Murphy has his first bath at the groomer last month. He was 3 months at the time and he did really well.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I groom the boys myself. Park went to Petco once and to be honest when he came out I couldn't even see what they did to him. I probably should have been thankful with all the horror stories I've heard of goldens being groomed (shaved)... but I guess I figured for shelling out some money I should at least see some difference in him.
So, I just taught myself the basics. I actually enjoying doing it.... it's somewhat relaxing for me.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I bathe Layla 2-3 times a week, clip nails twice a week, trim feet once a week, & brush her coat & teeth daily.


I've seen you post about your beauty regime for Layla and I've got to ask - does she have time to get dirty or grow nails in between baths and nail clippings? : I promise I'm not being critical! I'm just so darn curious that I couldn't hold off asking the question anymore! It seems like a lot of work for you and my guys who roll in dirt daily rarely seems dirty enough to warrant a soapy bath.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well if it's not absolutely neccessary, he won't go, or if he does, I'll insist being right there to watch. I guess I have to become best friends with a groomer....lol


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> I've seen you post about your beauty regime for Layla and I've got to ask - does she have time to get dirty or grow nails in between baths and nail clippings? : I promise I'm not being critical! I'm just so darn curious that I couldn't hold off asking the question anymore! It seems like a lot of work for you and my guys who roll in dirt daily rarely seems dirty enough to warrant a soapy bath.


I know it sounds like a lot! but I am home all day, and it is just part of our daily routine!

She gets to romp and play in the muck with our angora goats a few times a week and runs the fields/creek/woods every morning with her buddy Harley. She would be fine with a wipe-down most days, but I like when she smells sweet & she enjoys baths! (& i was diagnosed OCD as a toddler & get very jittery if the house isn't perfect)

She only walks on hard surfaces about once a week, so her nails don't ever get worn. When I trim them, I just shave off a thin layer-this way they never have the chance to get long (they have never _needed _to be cut)

I think I will cut back some now that we have 2 dogs. the new girl isn't allowed off lead yet (since she doesn't have a name:doh so they are playing mostly in the house. Poor Harley has been doing his morning walks alone & with summer coming, hopefully this mud will dry out!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I know it sounds like a lot! but I am home all day, and it is just part of our daily routine!
> 
> She gets to romp and play in the muck with our angora goats a few times a week and runs the fields/creek/woods every morning with her buddy Harley. She would be fine with a wipe-down most days, but I like when she smells sweet & she enjoys baths! (& i was diagnosed OCD as a toddler & get very jittery if the house isn't perfect)
> 
> ...


Goat muck.... Say no more!  It sounds like it's soothing for both of you, which is great. Fergus won't let me near his nails, so I get them when he's asleep, but I only get through a paw until he's awake enough to realize he is not cool with what is happening. I just have to remember what paw I've done and which ones I haven't. Right now, I have done is left side paws and need to get to the right side ones as soon as he conks out. Lily has long nails (which I do not care for) and we're working them back to an acceptable length. It's good that you started keeping them short early. :doh: Thanks for putting my mind to rest!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i only take Sam to the groomers every few months for a good bath and nail trimming, feet hair trim, etc.... other than that i bathe him myself and take him just to get his nails trimmed when needed... never had any problem with either petco, petsmart, or a little independent grooming place near my house


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

My 3 GR go to the groomer about every 3 months. I am lucky I have a great groomer who loves dogs. Most of the time, she lets them run around in her grooming room while she is grooming. My 2 oldest dogs aren't show dogs so they get their hair cut but not shaved. She trims up their flares on their legs and butt area and she hardly touches their tails. Dakota has so much hair that if I didn't get him groom we would never see our carpet. I do bath them once a month at home and clean ears and trim nails in between visits. I also bath Dakota with that defurminator shampoo and conditioner, it seems to cut down on the shedding. Savannah is still getting her adult coat and I plan on showing her so she will not be groomed the same way as my older 2.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlie & Bo are on a regular schedule with the groomer, but she comes here to do them. "Dirty Dog Mobile Makeover" it's great, she has each dog for about an hour in her mobile grooming truck, the boys love her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Happy customers*

Asha and Hudson go each month to the groomers, they absolutely love going there and are never caged, they are able to play with other dogs and it is a good social outing for them. The dogs who go there must have current vaccination certificates. Here are a couple of shots taken of the happy customers


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I bathe Layla 2-3 times a week, clip nails twice a week, trim feet once a week, & brush her coat & teeth daily. she has never been to the groomers.
> 
> if you want him done & are nervous about it, why not go to a place like PetSmart where you can sit and watch the entire time? Our local store has benches outside the giant "window wall" that divides the grooming salon from the store. that way you could keep an eye on him (and the groomer) and could step in if you were uncomfortable with something.


Noooooooooooo!!!!! Not Petsmart!!! LOLOLOL!!! :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

why not take some classes and learn to do it yourself? it may help with your self confidence on clipping his nails and then you can do it all at home where you are most comfortable.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I bathe my dogs myself, about every 2-4 months. With good food, they just don't smell doggie. I am going to bathe them today and they have not been given a bath since before Christmas. The only reason I am doing it today is because they are actually feeling dirty now. They still smell great, like the outdoors.

I brush Jasper out at least once a week because his coat is very thick and his feathers and tail would get knotted if I don't. I am buying a furminator today and will be furminating them every weekend for a while. Danny doesn't have an undercoat, so I don't have to furminate him, but Jasmine and Jasper do. I am amazed at how much hair I get off from them. Oh, my vet does their nails once a month.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Asha and Hudson go each month to the groomers, they absolutely love going there and are never caged, they are able to play with other dogs and it is a good social outing for them. The dogs who go there must have current vaccination certificates. Here are a couple of shots taken of the happy customers


Love your pics!!

I've done my own grooming, but may take Ike if I think he'd like it.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My parents' golden is super furry and they take him to the groomer because it's too much fur for them to manage on their own. He loves it. They call it "doggie preschool" and the people there love him. It's cage free and he gets to be king of the place when he's there. All the dogs follow him around and worship him. He gets so excited when he's getting out of the car there!

I took Lily to the groomer the other day just to give her a good start with a good scrubbing, trimmed nails and ears - I've never seen such furry ears inside! I couldn't find her ear canal... She got her teeth cleaned there too and they look great. I could see maybe taking her once a quarter?

As for fergus, he is still manageable for me to groom so he hasn't been. Plus I have to say I love drying him off - he loves it so much and it tickles me to see him in such rapture!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I do all the grooming myself, (which is becoming increasingly difficult these days) lol....I just don't have the stamina anymore:doh:.


My boys get brushed every week. Nails trimmed once a month. Ears cleaned as needed. Teeth brushed when I get to it, lol...

I have actually signed up for a mobile pet grooming place. They have this really cool van that comes right to your house and they groom in your driveway. It takes an hour and is $60 per dog. They give a bandana and everything. I am going to have them done this summer before I have the baby and hopefully they will be good to go for a while crossfing)


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Asha and Hudson go each month to the groomers, they absolutely love going there and are never caged, they are able to play with other dogs and it is a good social outing for them. The dogs who go there must have current vaccination certificates. Here are a couple of shots taken of the happy customers


WOW- would you look at those beautiful squeeky clean goldens! 

Okay, I admitt - I have not mastered bathing. I get soaked, Eddie is misserable, makes this low sad howl noice that I never hear otherwise (it's actually very funny), ends up with his paws on my shoulders, soapy and then bolts - into my living room. 

LOL - any hints from you successful bathers?


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am the same, Ruby hates having a bath, I am sure I get more wet than Ruby does :uhoh:


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

My signature pictures of Cheyenne & Dakota are after they got groom. They do get groom a little shorter than most goldens but I prefer it that way so I can keep up with the shedding.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I groom myself but I have taken Tucker to the groomers 3 times in the past year....he always looks so handsome afterwards and I really trust my groomer. But before I went, I toured their facility with Tucker and asked them a TON of questions.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

never been to the groomers...ever we do it all in house and I swear I am getting a detachable shower head this week!! I bathed barrett last week after an unscheduled swim in a pond after 2 ducks :no: and had to use the ol' bucket & chuck routine to bathe his belly....1 hr later we were rinsed. I find if I trim his nails weekly-ish they are no problem & don't bleed. I like them short so I don't hear the pacing on the hardwood lol 
he only get bathed maybe every 3 mo or so..but more often in swimming weather (salt water=itchy!)or he gets mucky. The breeder..and experience.. says it's too drying on the skin to bathe any dog frequently.


----------

